# Cleaning oak table



## doolieBB (20 Jan 2006)

I have bought an oiled oak table which is unmarked but filthy with dust and grime. Any advice on how to clean it and re-oil it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Jan 2006)

Hi doolieBB

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, do not use wire wool as it reacts with the oak and give you black marks.

Why not use a scraper and then apply oil?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Scrit (20 Jan 2006)

doolieBB":2i0lac0j said:


> I have bought an oiled oak table which is unmarked but filthy with dust and grime. Any advice on how to clean it and re-oil it would be most appreciated.


Hi Doolie and welcome to the forum.

You don't say how old the table is and if it is an antique I'd be wary of removing all that dirt and grime as some of it may be what the antique trade calls patina! NN was right in advising you to steer clear of steel wool in conjunction with oak (add water and you get instant indelible ink black stains), but could you tell us what sort of colour the table currently has so that someone could advise you better? Possibly post a photo? Are you certain that the finish is oiled? Until you know the age of the table it might be better to hold off with the paint stripper - even some 1960s G-Plan and Ercol is now classed as desireable and collectable.

Scrit


----------



## doolieBB (23 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the advice. The table is modern, a self assembly item, advertised as oiled oak It has been assembled and left in a store room. It looks as if it has been used as desk. I tried removing some of the grime with white spirit, on the underside. This seems to work quite well. Is this OK?

After cleaning what oil finish do you recommend? One of the other posts suggests Patina from Screwfix, is this an oil or stain? I want to keep the natural look of the oak without too much sheen.

Thanks in advance. doolieBB


----------



## Scrit (23 Jan 2006)

White spirit will remove some of the oil, but if it works, why not? I reckon that if it's already got an oil finish then it's going to cause less problems to stay with an oiled finish

Scrit


----------



## doolieBB (31 Jan 2006)

Thanks again for the advice already given. I have now completely cleaned the table using white spirit. As mentioned by Scrit this has removed some of the oil. What oil should I use to re-oil the table?
Thanks again in advance. doolieBB


----------

